# Everyone and @Manuelasparkles



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 5, 2020)

Since Hamtaro is @Manuelasparkles favourite show (probably) she asked me to make her a drawing featuring Kylie and his pet hamster Penelope in her belly because it's cute.
@Manuelasparkles wanted to have it set on a beach though.

But the thing here is that the scenario depicted (Penelope on Kylie's belly) could've meant that @Manuelasparkles was thinking in a bird's eye view.
But the problem with bird's eye view is that it needs a traditional fried egg composition (everything centered) and that's kinda boring.
So I tilted the horizon line a little bit to make some sense of such request.




 

Then you have a problem with me, because I'm not good at "Anime Art Style" because I've never practiced it before.
This took me out of my confort zone (semi-realistic proportions, semi-realistic light and shadow, anatomy, perspective, etc. as far as my understanding on such matters allows me to go) and it kinda looks weird because I don't know how to mix Anime with my Semi-realism.

Then I thought that @Manuelasparkles might love to colour her own version of Kylie and Penelope.
So I'm uploading a full resolution picture for everyone *to download and print*, and then, you can colour it at home with whatever you want, like watercolors, markers or pencils.




Have fun coloring this!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2020)

So THIS is Manuela looks like.
I knew it.

Great work,my Friend.❤


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm not happy with it. I tried to stick with the original design and tried to be as faithful as possible to the style the characters are originally designed, because I think that's how Manuela best recognizes'em.

This put me out of my comfort zone and *it's shown*

I don't think I will do anymore of these.
I was just trying to have a nice gesture for Manuela as she's the kindest woman I've ever met.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I'm not happy with it. I tried to stick with the original design and tried to be as faithful as possible to the style the characters are originally designed, because I think that's how Manuela best recognizes'em.
> 
> This put me out of my comfort zone and *it's shown*
> 
> ...



When I look at it,I can lively imagine,Manuela looks like on your Picture.
But yes,I can understand your "Concerns" of course.


----------

